# Piranha Id



## fishy4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what type of Piranha these are?
Thanks~


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Appears to be S rhombeus.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Its a pity they are all together in one tank


----------



## fishy4 (Nov 28, 2010)

ksls said:


> Its a pity they are all together in one tank


The pic is from a pet store. I just want to clarify what type they are before I buy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes I assumed as much







Post pics of whatever piranha you decide to get


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I see 2 of them already dead on the tank floor... what a shame...


----------



## liz13 (Jul 25, 2011)

^ x2, looks like baby rhoms


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I see 2 of them already dead on the tank floor... what a shame...


Ya that's such a pitty pet shops can't take a few minutes to figure out the proper way to house them even if it's for a short time


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

VinceC_69 said:


> I see 2 of them already dead on the tank floor... what a shame...


Ya that's such a pitty pet shops can't take a few minutes to figure out the proper way to house them even if it's for a short time
[/quote]

That's just business... for most it's not interesting to house them seperated, takes too much space and money.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

memento said:


> I see 2 of them already dead on the tank floor... what a shame...


Ya that's such a pitty pet shops can't take a few minutes to figure out the proper way to house them even if it's for a short time
[/quote]

That's just business... for most it's not interesting to house them seperated, takes too much space and money.
[/quote]
And you will find the argument they get along fine because you see photos of them grouped like this. How many times in the past I read posts like hiw good they are doing. Fortunately folks are getting smarter and actually LOOKAT THE FISH and see the damage being done. Of course the fins grow back. But ultimately once the fins are gone the fish becomes a sitting duck for mortal damage.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Smoke said:


> I see 2 of them already dead on the tank floor... what a shame...


i was hoping those were feeders, but they would be huge ones compared to the size of the rhoms.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

What's the name of the pet shop?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are some sweet baby rhoms!...







....I sincerely hope customers buy them up before it's too late and they kill one another!..


----------

